# Now Anyone Can Make Seed



## niteshft (Nov 6, 2012)

I found something new on the counter of my local Urban Garden Center. Kind of pricy at $25 for a 1 oz spray bottle but it's good in a pinch. I make my own for alot cheaper but I had to buy myself a ppm meter to make sure I was getting the right concentration. I use a power brick from a cordless phone I no longer use and attached alagator clips to the end to attach to silver wires in distilled water.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 6, 2012)

Niteshift   It may be alil pricey but is def easier then having to make your own...   Good find man...


----------



## cubby (Nov 6, 2012)

Pretty cool Niteshft, do you know of anyone who's tried it yet? It seems it would be a very popular product.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, thier price might reflect thier 100% money back gaurantee....I bet that could get costly as it would prove difficult to tell why it didn't work, there are so many variables.

  It's great to see a product like that come out into the mainstream, though.

  I just saw it yesterday, cubby.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2012)

Im not a big fan of people indiscriminately trying to make fem seeds.  I am not sure what makes colloidal silver different than other methods of making a female hermie???


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice find bro...I will be making some CS or buying some GA and making S1's of any fire I have going.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

I would not trust it. Doesn't clearly state what they have put in it - much less at what concentration.

Its might be weak STS or GA instead of collodial silver.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Im not a big fan of people indiscriminately trying to make fem seeds.  I am not sure what makes colloidal silver different than other methods of making a female hermie???


 
What happens THG is the silver stops the female plant from producing female hormones at the genetic level so the plant produces pollen sacks in stead. It isn't actually causing the plant to herm, per say, like light leaks or other stress factors so, the seed isn't inherently going to produce a plant that will herm unless the plant has that trait to begin with.

 The reason the resulting seed produces a female plant is because the pollen came from a female plant to begin with and is missing the male chromosome that would normally be passed on by a male plant. A male plant does come across now and then but it is rare and still believed to be a female plant albeit producing male parts.

  In the past, (although, a few still do), breeders would keep plants going past their point of readiness for harvest and the plant would eventually produce nanners and they would use those for pollination. The rationalization for the nanners is it is a survival mechanism of the plant. IMO, that was back when there were allot of herm issues with femmed seed but you don't see that quite as often today.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2012)

Not to be argumentative, but what exactly do you mean that it alters the genetics?  I can't see how using a toxic substance to get a plant to stop producing female hormones is altering its genetic makeup?  And I don't see this as different than any other method of stressing the plant.  Can you direct me to a reputable place that might explain this?


----------



## niteshft (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't say it alters the genetics, it merely does it's thing at the genetic level. What I think I remember reading is that it interferes with the expression of the gene/s responsible for the developement of specific hormones. It was a while back when I read it and I'll try to find it when I get a chance, but you could google CS or spell it out and maybe find it as easy as I could. I found it while researching articles about CS when I was first interested in making seed from strains that were "cutting only" availability.

  It can stress the plant if not used properly and even kill it...I've done it when I wanted the whole plant to produce pollen...doing the same to just a branch would've killed just that branch, when I used too much and it was toxic to the plant. But, when used properly, it just blocks the signal to create hormones and isn't stressfull to the plant. Using too much CS is no different than using too much fertilizer and you can see it happen soon enough to correct it. As much the same way as you see burning in the tips of your leaves when you have excessive nutes and back off, sometimes flushing your pots if in soil, with excessive CS the leaves will start to wilt and you can remedy that by spraying with water to wash off the silver. I've only made seed this way a few times so there may be other issues that could crop up but, "live and learn"! lol


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm with niteshift that forcing male flowers is not necessarily a stress-based change.  Just chemicals which inhibit hormones.

Clarke's "Marijuana Botany" book offers a scientific explanation:

hXXp://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/botany_guide.php

under the "Fixing Traits".  It also speaks of forced sex change through stress via pruning and regrowth..


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2012)

I will have to give this a go for sure. Will be definitely making my own though. This way I know what is in it.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

Might be worth noting that you cannot femme all strains, and the more unstable a hybrid is the more likely you will get hermi offspring; if they grow at all.  You are messing with mother nature and she can bite back and sometimes will simply ignore your efforts and give you sterile seed.  The more stable a strain's genetics are, the more potential for femming seed using chemicals.  The less stable they are, the more likely for hermies.  Which explains the high rate of hermies among feminized seed stock sold today.  What really sucks is that any breeder who's created fem seed *-knows-* it is hermie or not because they (you assume/hope) grew a sample batch before selling them.  

And if you make collodial silver of your own you won't know what actual concentration in solution you are using.  Professional greenhouses use sodium thiosulfate (STS) more than gibberellic acid (GA) and very few of them use collodial silver (CS) as I understand it.  But STS is harder to mix and one of its two parts is harder to obtain in pure form.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for that link Old SSSC Guy!!

  That's very true about not being able to femm some strains....I got all nanners on one attempt and although some say you can put those in a blender to get at the pollen, I never had any luck.

  As far as making your own CS, you really need a ppm meter so you can tell if you have a strong enough concentration. I bought the stuff to make STS but like you said, one chemical, silver nitrate, I think wasn't pure enough because I couldn't get it to work and it was very expensive.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 7, 2012)

Niteshft, props for posting.  I've never had herms grow from stress-induced transsexual seeds, but if this spray makes the process easier I shall definitely try it.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought there might be interest so when I saw the 100% money back gaurantee I figured it deserved posting.

  Be sure to post how it works!


----------



## Markers (Jan 26, 2013)

I made some CS a few months ago. I got 3 freebie auto fems. 2 of em were runts. But one a "Double Diesel Ryder" from sagarmartha seeds was gittin pretty large. 
 I sprayed one branch every day for 2 weeks. Pollen sacs formed. I didnt want to take a chance pollinating the whole flower room so I cut off the branch and put it in a jar of water in another room. Kept the jar in a shallow box lined with wax paper. Also had a 13 watt cfl over it.
 After a few weeks I put a paper bag around the branch and shook it. Then took the plant the branch came from out of the flower room. I put the bag of pollen around one bud and shook it pretty good. 
  I put that autofem through hell. It got moved from the veg tent to the flower room back and forth a few times depending on where I had room. 
  After 12 weeks I harvested the main buds which weighed in at just over 4 ounces dry. I let the smaller buds and the bud with the seeds go another couple weeks. 
  I got another ounce and a half of smaller buds for oil and such. Oh yea I almost forgot. I also got 136 lovely dark brown black striped autofem seeds from one bud.  The bud is some dank ****. A wonderful powerful high. 
  I threw one of the seeds in some dirt and 3 days later it popped.
  I wasnt a fan of autofems but if the seeds grow plants like their mom I think I can find room for one or two a year.


----------



## Markers (Apr 28, 2013)

well it's been a few months since makin the S1's. I've started maybe 10 or so beans. All of em pop, bout half of em look all distorted and grow slow, not worth the time. out of the other half Ive let 3 grow. I chopped one last week. it looked pretty good, not near as good as it' mom. but got a couple ounces off it. the problem is after drying the bud is the loosest Ive seen. the high is strong but the bag appeal and harvest are lacking in comparison to the original. I have 2 more flowering, one is stretchy and the other is squat. hard tellin what the final product will be like. All in all I won't be poppin any more of these seeds, not worth the time and effort, so far out of ten seeds popped none are like the mom which was a great plant. 3 feet tall and 4 ounces dry of potent bud.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 14, 2014)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:


> I'm with niteshift that forcing male flowers is not necessarily a stress-based change.  Just chemicals which inhibit hormones.
> 
> Clarke's "Marijuana Botany" book offers a scientific explanation:
> 
> ...



youve done your research :cool2:

there is little to no stress involved  when using the right ppms usually in the 30-60 ppm  ive found that even lower ppm's work just have to be applied longer 

the silver binds to the copper in the plant  ... since the silver is already naturally occurring in the plant  youre just faking it out 

now if the plant already has a tendency to hermi seeing how you are breeding it to itself  odds are it will multiply this 
but a strain that takes alot of stress will more then likely be just fine


----------



## deadkndys (Jun 8, 2014)

I tested this stuff at 230 ppm.


Currently using some on a Thai.


----------



## Ecsd (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey there brothere niteshft, glad tk see ya brother


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

Reversing fems is not for everybody. It is a useful breeding tool for opening up the genetic box , sorta speak. If you think you can CS a plant into making stable clone like plants, you are seriously fooling yourself into a mess. It is used to look at the expressions a variety has in it's makeup. 

If you CS'd an IBL or true breeding strain, you would have more and more offspring that were similar to the parental lines. But what would be the point if only to make fem beans in this example?

BM


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not to be argumentative, but what exactly do you mean that it alters the genetics?  I can't see how using a toxic substance to get a plant to stop producing female hormones is altering its genetic makeup?  And I don't see this as different than any other method of stressing the plant.  Can you direct me to a reputable place that might explain this?



I had to touch on this post, as one who has tried what hammy was talking about in the post before this one. I have let a few girls go past a week or so, to grab beans, I have run those beans and still always gotten the same female plant, even the same pheno traits.

But what made me want to answer this is knowing about hormones and their actions, look at a transsexual, while we can change the hormonal make up and influence traits, we are not actually changing any genetic make up. It's all cosmetic changes, most reversible, heck look at the changes women go through menopause, hahahaha. Think of colloidal silver as a sorta cycle of testosterone for women, the reversal part brother monk is talking about is the fun part, now what chemical precursor will act like an estrogen in a male, and get the expressions back?


----------

